# Schwups! Da bin ich!



## Maireen (27. Juni 2007)

Es hat dann also endlich doch noch geklappt (danke Derida) und nun werde ich versuchen euch tatkräftig zur Seite zu stehen.

Ich bin einigen vielleicht schon bekannt durch mybuffed oder das HdrO Forum. Kaila kenne ich ja schon was länger *wink* und Derida kenne ich zwar nicht näher war aber begeisterte Nutzerin seiner Arbeit in DaoC.
Mein wirklicher Name ist Jenny und ich bin 25. Was wichtiges vergessen?

Ich habe mich hier mal bissel rumgelesen und habe so den ersten Eindruck das Questeinträge nicht soooo die Beliebtheit haben wie Kartenpunkte *g*. Meine Bardin ist ja erst Level 20 (auf dem RP Server braucht man halt einfach länger) und aktuell grade in den Einsamen Landen unterwegs. Deswegen werde ich mich mal daran tun und die Quests abgleichen und fehlende evtl noch eintragen.
Sollte allerdings bekannt sein das irgendwo noch grössere Lücken an Questdaten bestehen füll' ich diese gerne auf.

So vorerst wars das von mir.
Es gibt viel zu tun, packen wirs an *in die Hände spuk* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Juni 2007)

Hallu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wink*

Irgendwie wusste ich, dass du auch noch zu uns stoßen würdest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (27. Juni 2007)

Huhu und willkommen Jenny,
jo ich habe auch so das Gefühl, dass im low level Bereich noch einiges an Quests fehlt. 

Ich habe keine komplette Liste, aber vor dem Evendim-Patch hatte ich zumindest diese Zahlen hier:

Trollhöhen: 90 Quests
Shire: 156
Prolog: 31
Nordhöhen: 149
Einsame Lande: 87
Ettenmoors: 76
Ered Luin: 83
Angmar 124
Breeland: 145

Dazu kommen noch die Klassenquests usw ... 

Viele Grüße
Uwe/Myronn


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Juni 2007)

Ist das die Gesamtzahl der Quests in diesen Gebieten oder das, was uns noch fehlt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (27. Juni 2007)

hehe nee die Gesamtzahl in dem jeweiligen Gebiet. Insgesamt hat das Spiel bisher rund 1700 Quests. Also noch genug für uns zu tun!! *Ärmel hochkrempel*


----------



## Derida (27. Juni 2007)

na dann sag ich auch mal "Herzlich Willkommen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chronicleward (28. Juni 2007)

hyho auch von mir *wink*

@ myronn

hey, daß was du da aufgelistet hast sind zusammen mit den handwerks-/klassenquests immerhin rund 1000 quests (sprich da haben vor dem patch nur schlappe 700 gefehlt *g*)

find ich für die kurze zeit die das game auf dem markt is ne reife leistung

mfg chron


----------



## Myronn (28. Juni 2007)

Jo es ist schon erstaunlich was das Spiel alles bereithält. So eine große Menge Quests hätte ich anfangs nicht vermutet. Aber ok, da wurschteln wir uns schon durch!

Wichtig ist, dass wir kontinuierlich am Ball bleiben! Dann wird das schon. Ich hoffe auch, dass wir mittelfristig einfach bessere Tools haben, um unseren "Job" noch effektiver machen zu können.

Liebe Grüße
Myronn/Uwe


----------



## Derida (28. Juni 2007)

/em verkneift sich ein doofes Kommentar und beißt in ein Kissen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## chronicleward (28. Juni 2007)

sollte ich des nu verstehen ? 


naja egal neuer stand +59 quests evendim


----------



## Derida (28. Juni 2007)

59... löblich.... aber.......... (ohne meckern zu wollen....)

- Copy&Paste Fehler (manche worte werden beim pasten als wilde zeichenfolge gepostet - Texte nicht gelesen ? )
- nicht nach links aus der Karten DB geschaut (markierungssteine z.b.)
- nicht an die allgemeinen regeln aus http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11242 gehalten...


ich will wahrlich nicht meckern... (auch wenns wiedermal so klingt *g*) aber grundsachen sollten eingehalten werden sonst haben wir ne "bunte misch masch DB" aber nichts einheitliches mit System.... das hilft auch keinem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chronicleward (29. Juni 2007)

ok fangen wir mal vorne an 

1. wird wohl so sein, habe garantiert nicht jeden copy/paste text vollständig gelesen sondern überflogen

2. nein ich werde nicht auf kartenpunkte zugreifen, daß kann meiner meinung jemand machen der auch die kartenpunkte einpflegt bzw sich damit auskennt (ich hab da keinen plan von und dann lass ich es auch lieber bleiben)

3. an welchem punkt nicht an die regeln gehalten ?

edit

zu1. der fehler, daß wirre zeichenfolgen durch copy and paste entstehen, liegt an sonderzeichen, diese wären (-) und (´)

dieser fehler entsteht, durch die buffed datenbank (script) selber, die zeichen sind im "neue quest eintragen" feld richtig angegeben, dort habe ich die questtexte auch überflogen

(habe auch ein copy/paste in word probiert, auch dort werden die zeichen richtig dargestellt)

die sonderzeichen, werden erst beim hochladen, falsch dargestellt

denke, jemand sollte sich diesen fehler mal anschauen (wer auch immer sich um daß script kümmert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

würde uns jede menge arbeit ersparen

mfg chron


----------



## Derida (29. Juni 2007)

chronicleward schrieb:


> ok fangen wir mal vorne an
> 
> 1. wird wohl so sein, habe garantiert nicht jeden copy/paste text vollständig gelesen sondern überflogen
> 
> ...



Zu 1. : Das sollte man aber eigentlich tun ....

Zu 2. : Auch das ist sehr wichtig... da 1. NPCs im Questlog manchmal anders heissen (z.B. nur der Vorname etc.) als im eigentlich Spiel (so wie sie derjenige Einträgt der den Kartenpunkt setzt) ... ansonsten wird auch das Mist und unnütze Arbeit für jemand anders der den KRam dann wieder auseinanderpuhlen und nachbearbeiten muss.

Zu 3. <Dein Name hier!> -> da sollten wir einheitlich "<Name>" schreiben, wie schon in den einem Thread erwähnt.


----------



## chronicleward (29. Juni 2007)

ok vergiss es

1. ja sollte man, habe ich auch, nur habe ich mir die texte in den einzelnen einfüllfenstern durchgeschaut und nicht jede quest erneut geöffnet

(ich rechne hier nicht mit solchen fehlern im "script" oder wo auch immer, hab von datenbanken keinen plan)

2. nein eh ich mich in dinge einmische, von denen ich kein ahnung habe lasse ich es sein, sonst bekomm ich da auch noch so eine antwort wie hier 

3. ja mein fehler keine frage, aber dann ändert es doch einfach direkt auf der http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11242 seite, so daß direkt <Name> da steht

mag sein daß ich nun uneinsichtig klinge, vermutlich bin ich es auch

chron


----------



## Derida (29. Juni 2007)

chronicleward schrieb:


> ok lies den post von mir nochmal, weiß nicht ob du den vor oder nach dem editieren gelesen hast.
> 
> dann schreib mir deine antwort nochmal
> 
> danke



nach dem editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine antwort steht einen weiter oben ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich setzte mich da ja nicht aus Spaß hin und denk mir Strukturen für die DB aus etc. damit alles einheitlich und ordentlich ist.
Auch will ich Dich damit nicht ärgern oder sonstewas.
Es ist nur so, daß ICH im schlechtesten Fall derjenige bin der den Kram wieder nachbearbeiten muss... und das frisst Hölle viel Zeit und auch Nerven.
Man könnte nun sagen: "He, sind nur kleinigkeiten, stell Dich nicht so an!" ,aber in der Masse sind kleine Fehler keine Kleinigkeiten mehr sondern eine "_bunt gemischte, jeder machts wie er es für richtig hält_" Datenbank. Das muss nicht sein denke ich.

Wenn jemand also Quests einträgt sollte man schon die wenigen "Regeln" die es gibt beachten.
Ganz wichtig dabei ist:
- texte komplett durchlesen, zur Not 2x
- auf Kartenpunkte achten (NPC Namensbeispiel von oben etc.)

Alles andere steht in dem Sticky Thread wie man Quests richtig einträgt erklärt...

Grüße,
Derida


----------



## Derida (29. Juni 2007)

chronicleward schrieb:


> 2. nein eh ich mich in dinge einmische, von denen ich kein ahnung habe lasse ich es sein, sonst bekomm ich da auch noch so eine antwort wie hier



Also ich mach das immer wie folgt (trage atm. auch kaum Kartenpunkte ein):

Ich öffne mir ein zweites buffedfenster und schaue beim eintragen der QUest nach dem NPC und seine Schreibweise und gleiche diese mit meinem Questlog ab. Ist er nicht vorhanden trag ich ihn fix ein

So ist aber zumindest gesichert, daß der "link" aus der Quest-DB richtig ist zur Karten-DB


----------



## chronicleward (29. Juni 2007)

hab dir ne pm geschickt, hoffe die ist angekommen


----------



## chronicleward (29. Juni 2007)

@ all keine panik

- so problem gefunden
- ts konferenz gestartet
- problembehebung ist im gange


----------



## Hamrok (30. Juli 2007)

Oh Gott .. Maireen hat im RL den Namen von meinem Weib (sofern Jenny nicht eine Abkürzung ist).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nichts bei denken, wenn ich bei irgendwelchen Aufforderungen von dir mit einem "Jawohl Helga" (Hägar der Schreckliche) reagiere  und treu demütig sofort dieser nachkomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (30. Juli 2007)

von deinem weib? oO daür gäbs von mir ja schon ne Watsche *gg*
aber treu demütig hört sich doch gut an *peitsche auspack*


----------



## Aurengur (30. Juli 2007)

Schlag mir auch auf den Rücken...
Schlag mir auch auf den Rücken...

Ich war unartig...
Ich war unartig...

Ich ähmm....

jo... ähm.... *ganzleisewasganzplötzlichwichtigesmach*


----------



## Hamrok (30. Juli 2007)

*Peitsche auspack*?? Yehaaa ... normalerweise muss ich Geld dafür bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein nein ... da ich viele viele Jahre Glücklich!! verheiratet bin, darf ich ruhig liebevoll "Weib" sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie sonst sollte ein Zwersch seine Holde nennen, die spitze Ohren hat?


----------

